

Have the web read to you - Epistemologist

The idea is kind of like http://www.iscroll.com but would integrate into any web site using standard JS/DOM/HTML5 audio.<p>The idea: If you hover over text on a blog or a news article or online book, it reads (speaks) the words to you.<p>It will continue to read until you tell it to stop, or scroll down, at which point it would start reading the new text.<p>This would make it possible for people to listen to any article.<p>Feedback/crtique is appreciated.
======
dpapathanasiou
TweJay (<http://twejay.com/>) does this for twitter updates.

~~~
Epistemologist
Thanks. :)

